# A Good Laugh



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

nina foresti said:


>


I think this is funnier:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Funny you want already?


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> Funny you want already?


I love me a bit of Anna Russell!


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

<3 Anna Moffo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Beverly Sills* :lol:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Why is there no music from Rigoletto in Pigoletto?
I think La Pigiata would have been a better name.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I think this is rather amusing:


----------

